# Resident.Evil.6.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2012)

Posting these in the wrong order for the moment.
*Resident.Evil.6.JTAG-RGH.XBOX360-P2P_INTernal* was posted and some discussion had, this is the DVD version of it.

*Resident.Evil.6.XBOX360-COMPLEX*<br/>
Region free it would seem. Two discs at least<br/>

There is also a collectors edition (called RE6 archives in North America) which also sports RE Degeneration (the CGI film), Re5 gold, RE4 HD remake and Code Veronica X HD and another edition called Steel Book that is unknown right now (some mercenaries map pack preorder stuff is all that Amazon notes).

Anyway the newest numbered Resident Evil game, E3 failed to impress and word from the JTAG/RGH release is something of a meh but the same happened for RE5 and several people still play it to this day if the JTAG/RGH VPN stuff is anything to go by.<br/>
Resident Evil 6 is a Survival-Horror game that continues the struggle against the series' signature zombie inducing bio-terror, while raising the bar with all new game functionality. Players enjoy a diverse play experience, highlighted by the ability to select between three scenarios featuring multiple characters and intertwined storylines. Within these scenarios both stories and action cross paths. Additional features include zombies as well as new enemies, upgradable firepower and characters, vehicle based options, the mini-game based Mercenaries mode, and single-player and co-op play options.<br/>
<br/>
The Most Ambitious, Immersive and Feature Rich Resident Evil To-date<br/>
<br/>
Blending action and survival horror, Resident Evil 6 promises to be the dramatic horror experience of 2012. Resident Evil favorites Leon S. Kennedy and Chris Redfield are joined by new characters, including Jake Muller, to face a new horror, the highly virulent C-virus, as the narrative moves between North America, the war-torn Eastern European state of Edonia and the Chinese city of Lanshiang. Joining this cast will be presidential aide Derek Simmons, who vows to track down Leon for his involvement in the President's death, and femme fatale Ada Wong. But what part will Ada play as the story unravels and does she have ties to the mysterious Neo-Umbrella? <br/>
<br/>
With three distinct, yet interwoven story threads, each with their own pair of protagonists for either solo or co-op play, both offline and online, not only will Resident Evil 6 deliver both different perspectives and gameplay styles but, with the introduction of the innovative Crossover gameplay mechanic players will be able to team up and share the horror. At key moments during the game, up to four players can join together online to tackle a specific situation, with some stages seeing the usual partnerships swapped to further increase the depth of gameplay.<br/>
Key Game Features<br/>
<br/>
Horror on a Global Scale - No longer confined to a specific location, the outbreak of the C-virus is worldwide with the action taking place in North America, Eastern Europe and China<br/>
Multiple Characters and Intertwined storylines - Experience the horror playing as Leon S. Kennedy, BSAA member Chris Redfield, and son of Albert Wesker, Jake Muller; with their respective partners US government agent Helena Harper, BSAA member Piers Nivans and Sherry Birkin<br/>
Not Only Does Each Story Cross Paths, But So Does the Action - At significant points when the narrative draws pairs of characters together, the all new Crossover mechanic allows up to four players to experience the horror together online<br/>
Play Solo, or Co-op - Resident Evil 6 delivers both single and two player co-op gameplay either offline or online<br/>
A New Challenge - Confront the results of the C-virus in all its varied and deadly forms<br/>
Zombies make a return to the Resident Evil series, but can now run, jump at players and even use weapons, making them far more challenging than in previous games<br/>
The enemy creatures known as J'avo first came to prominence in the conflict zone of Eastern Europe and have the ability to regenerate when injured; furthermore, if J'avo take substantial damage to a particular area they can mutate the affected body part into a variety of different forms, meaning players will have to rethink their strategy and adapt to this unpredictability<br/>
The C-virus has also given rise to the Chrysalide, which take the mutation process even further as they undergo a full metamorphosis; spawning a whole host of horrific creatures<br/>
Play Your Way - Upgrade your character to provide faster reload speed, improved firepower or increase your health bar with the character skill system<br/>
Vehicle Based Action - Resident Evil 6 includes gameplay sections featuring vehicles such as motorbikes, cars and snowmobiles<br/>
Mercenaries Return - Players will once more be able to enjoy the highly popular Mercenaries mode<br/>
Redesigned Control System - Resident Evil 6 features an evolved control system allowing players to shoot while moving - slide, roll in any direction and to take cover along with the addition of an enhanced melee attack<br/>
Localized Voiceovers - Resident Evil 6 will include fully localized voice over in English, French, German, Spanish and Italian as well as subtitles in Japanese, Russian, Polish, Brazilian and Portuguese<br/>
Unlock Ada Wong - Once players have completed the initial three campaigns they will unlock an all new campaign featuring Resident Evil’s very own femme fatale, Ada Wong. A single player experience, Ada’s campaign features unique missions, gameplay and weapons which will provide answers to the unanswered questions from the first three campaigns.<br/>
<br/>

*Video*Just a trailer, some JTAG/RGH stuff is springing up as well<br/>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCkc5HjC5FM <br/>


*Boxart*Some dreadfully uninspired boxart but the good stuff seems to come in the special editions<br/>






<br/>


<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>

*NFO*<br/>

<pre>

- C O M P L E X -
■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

Resident Evil 6 (c) Capcom               

▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

Region      : Region Free           Languages: English         
▄   Size        : 01 x DVD              Genre    : Action        ■
■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 09/2012         ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄                                                                     ■

Release Info:                                                              ▀
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Blending action and survival horror, Resident Evil 6 promises to be the 
dramatic horror experience of 2012. Resident Evil favorites Leon S. Kennedy 
and Chris Redfield are joined by new characters, including Jake Muller, to 
face a bioterrorist threat on a global scale, as the narrative moves 
between North America, the war-torn Eastern European state of Edonia and 
the Chinese city of Lanshiang.

Resident Evil 6 features three distinct, yet interwoven story threads, each 
with their own pair of protagonists for either solo or co-op play, both 
offline and online. Leon S. Kennedy is paired with US government agent 
Helena Harper, while Chris Redfield teams up with fellow BSAA member Piers 
Nivans. Finally, gun for hire and son of the infamous Albert Wesker, Jake 
Muller, is joined by Sherry Birkin, the daughter of former key Umbrella 
scientists, William and Annette. All six must face a new horror - the 
highly virulent C-virus that has been unleashed on an unsuspecting and 
unprepared world, creating new and deadly transformations.



Horror on a global scale - No longer confined to a specific location, 
the outbreak of the C-virus is worldwide with the action taking place in 
North America, Eastern Europe and China

Multiple characters and intertwined storylines - Experience the horror 
playing as Leon S. Kennedy, Chris Redfield, and Jake Muller with their 
respective partners

Solo or co-op - Resident Evil 6 delivers both single and co-op gameplay 
either offline or online

A new challenge - Confront the results of the C-virus in all its varied 
and deadly forms

Zombies make a return to the Resident Evil series, but can now run, 
jump at players and even use weapons, making them far more challenging than 
in previous games

The enemy creatures known as J'avo first came to prominence in the 
conflict zone of Eastern Europe and have the ability to regenerate when 
injured; furthermore, if J'avo take substantial damage to a particular 
area, they can mutate the affected body part into a variety of different 
forms, meaning players will have to rethink their strategy and adapt to 
this unpredictability

The C-virus has also given rise to the Chrysalide, which take the 
mutation process even further as they can undergo a full metamorphosis; 
spawning a whole host of horrific creatures

Mercenaries returns - Players will once more be able to enjoy the 
highly popular Mercenaries Mode

Redesigned control system - Resident Evil 6 features an evolved control 
system allowing players to shoot while moving; slide; roll in any direction 
and to take cover, along with the addition of an enhanced melee attack

Localized voice over - Resident Evil 6 will include fully localized 
voice over in English, French, German, Spanish and Italian as well as 
subtitles in Japanese, Russian, Polish, Brazilian and Portuguese



Notes:
~~~~~~~




▄                                                                    ■
■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
</pre>


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 27, 2012)

So is the second disc confirmed to be language files only or is it something more. I know Capcom talked about it but I don't trust them at all.


----------

